

The government will hide its surveillance programs, but won't eliminate them - cryptoz
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/apr/11/the-government-will-hide-its-surveillance-programs-but-they-wont-eliminate-them

======
dandelion_lover
Whoudn't it be useful to collect here a general list of all actions we can do
against the surveillance? So that everyone could choose whatever is personally
preferable. I would suggest to continue this list.

1\. Use increasingly as much encryption as possible [0].

2\. Use FOSS whenever possible and promote it.

3\. Tell as many other people about it as you can [1].

[0] If we continuously make it increasingly harder for NSA, MOSAD, GCHQ and
the rest of them to spy on us, we can increase the costs for such operations

[1] For example, like this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M)
(via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9327003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9327003))

~~~
nota_bene
If you have some concrete action in mind and want to rally people around it,
you can use this: [https://www.iwoulddo.it/](https://www.iwoulddo.it/)

